# Ropes for rats?



## MarlaRats (Dec 17, 2020)

I’d love some ropes to hang up in the cage, but I’m not sure which ones are safe and where to buy them?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Any bird ropes from Petco, Petsmart or any other pet store are good for rats!!!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Big, thick dog ropes!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

MarlaRats said:


> I’d love some ropes to hang up in the cage, but I’m not sure which ones are safe and where to buy them?


Plaiting strips of fleece makes cheap,safe,ropes for your ratties.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I like bendy bird rope perches but really, any kind of rope is fine. Whatever's cheapest. If you can find cheap dog toy ropes, cool! Rope from the hardware store is just as good! Like @ratbusters said, you can also braid your own ropes out of any kind of fabric you want. 

You don't need anything fancy or expensive.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes, huge thick dog rope tug a war ropes are AMAZING


----------

